# Gynecomastia Poland operation 14/05/15 with Hematoma complication NOA Clinic + PHOTOS



## Lampenaughts (May 26, 2015)

My Gynecomastia operation experience (with Hematoma complication!!) in Poland on the 14th of May 2015

Hello all. First a huge thanks to Ashmo and Matty1864, I have only gone ahead and done the surgery because of their experience write-ups. You can find theirs at:

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/personal-care-and-health/261141-gynecomastia-surgery-europe-surgery-adam-kalecinski.html

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/personal-care-and-health/234402-poland-gyno-surgery-18-07-2013-a.html

*Arranging & Arriving*

During my research, I came across Dr Ostrowska-Clarke in Poland, and Dr Adam Kalecinski also in Poland. I decided to use Dr Adam Kalecinski because of his British connections (he is BMC registered and has trained/worked in London hospitals).

Under my left nipple I had some lump (probably the size of a match box (not in that shape, more spread)), and under my right I had very little (about 2 £2 coins worth). Not a lot at all, but my main problem with it was the puffy nipples, basically both stuck out a little which I despised, I wanted that toned flat look.

I called the UK agent (ProfessionalBeauty/Eurosurgery - who always called me back fairly quickly) and we arranged to book my operation a month later on the 14th of May. I booked my flight on the 12th (would have been 13th if one was available) and was set to go.

The clinic is called Noa Clinic, based in Wroclaw, you can find their site at Strona g?ówna. The photos on their site are very representative of what it is actually like. It's very clean, professional and pleasant.

Unfortunately I left the accommodation booking too late and wasn't able to stay at the clinic's apartments. I booked the Boutique Solo hotel which is similar to travel lodge. Very basic, but clean and comfortable although a little noisy from the other doors. There is no microwave, but do have a TV (no English channels - didn't bother me I had my laptop) and kettle. My room was on the 4th floor - in hindsight a mistake not to request on the lower floors if you are going alone as there is no lift, and the flight of stairs are not conducive to good healing after the operation. Also, get the hotel breakfast, it's so cheap and hell of a lot more convenient than other options. The hotel was about a 5 mins by car from the clinic.

I was collected from the airport by a lady called Anna at 11pm (Chris was also there), arranged by ProfessionalBeauty. Chris took me back to the hotel. Along the way he mentioned that my surgery was the next day (13th) but I told him it was on the 14th. He said that it was best go anyway because that was what he had been told. This meant a 7:30am wake up the next day. He arranged to have me collected and taken to the clinic.

*
**The first Surgery*

On the 13th as I arrived at the clinic and bumped into Chris he explained about the mix up that my operation had been moved from the 14th because (I think) they were due to get very busy. Unfortunately nobody told me this, and in most cases it does not really matter. It was pure luck that I did not have anything to eat or drink since the night before which is important for the general anesthesia.

Dr Adam Kalecinski (from here on Dr Adam) took me to a consultation room to have a look. When I lifted my shirt he asked what the issue was because it looked great (which it did, because my nips were cold/erect so there was no puffy lumpy unmasculine look). After a more thorough examination he said there was a bit of mass there and he explained what it was and said that the operation was very simple and it would be done today first thing, and that I could leave afterwards.

That was most of my total interaction with Dr Adam. All in all, a very professional, polite man and likeable guy. He strikes me as somebody who cares greatly about his reputation and the reputation of his clinic.

Later he introduced me to Dr Marta Wilczy?ska saying that she was better than him and she would be doing the surgery. I had already determined to have Dr Adam do it, but after a quick look and talk with Dr Marta, I felt that she was competent. I already knew about her and had read up on her credentials beforehand.

I paid I cash at the reception desk followed by a chat with the psychologist (Dr Adam's sister) who (I think) assumed I was sane/fit for surgery. I opted for a blood test in Poland, so at this stage they took my blood and tested it.

At about 10:30am, I had my shower and was taken into the operating room. About 13:30 I woke up and was Gyno free and in very little pain. Everything felt good. I was discharged an hour later and asked to return the following morning at 9am. My right side was pretty flat and it was weird looking at it in the mirror so nicely contoured. The nips were a little dented but Dr Marta told me that there was swelling around them which made it look like that. Tbh, I would rather have indented nips, than puffy stick out ones, but would prefer having it flat above all of course.

Unfortunately due to the confusion and re-arrangement of my operation and not being told about it, I had not yet purchased any food to eat at the hotels, so after the operation I went to the Magnolia centre (which is literally next door) and spent about 30 minutes doing some shopping and buying a pizza from Pizza hut. DO NOT DO THIS even though you feel fine. I do not know if this contributed to my complication, I feel not, because at this stage I could already tell that my left side was a lot bigger than my right side, bigger in fact than pre-surgery. Probably my blood pressure/heart rate was higher than it would have been and I had more bleeding. Also, obviously I was using the chest area muscles to carry the shopping weight, and move my arms about with all the walking.

*
**The Hematoma Complication*

I slept overnight wearing the compression vest (more like a tube) which they provide. It's VERY annoying as for me (not sure if due to my pecs/lats) it constantly slowly slipped down. By this point my left side was much worse than my right. It was VERY black and red. I assumed it was bruising and swelling. It was also huge compared to the right, which was relatively flat and normal coloured.

A taxi driver duly picked me up at 9am and took me to the clinic, where after some waiting around the nurse examined me. I knew something was wrong straight away as she quickly left the room and brought back Dr Adam with her.

By now my left breast was quite large and large swathes of skin looked purple, red and black.

He said to me that I had suffered a complication which happens to about 1% of patients. I cursed my luck and tried to maintain composure, as being in a foreign country, alone, the last thing you want to hear is the word 'complication' or 'wrong'. He assured me that either I would stay overnight or not have to return again (not sure which), and that my revision would be performed first. He left and Dr Marta came in. She looked shaken (I took this to mean my situation was bad, but it could also easily mean that she felt let down with the results). She said to me that this complication was common. Remembering what Dr Adam said about 1%, I took this to mean that as complications go, this was the common one.

I asked her if it was infected and she said it was not, but that it would most certainly be if it remained like this. She said she would have to perform a revision and remove all the blood that had collected and cauterise the blood vessel that was leaking to stop it (if it had not already done so by itself). She also said that once removed it would be fine. She asked me if I had eaten or drank and luckily I had not eaten but had drank so we arranged to wait an hour.

Remember my shopping expedition after the previous day's operation I told her that I needed to get some food for the hotel as I did not want to exert myself after the operation. I asked if there was somebody who could help me and she suggested that perhaps the taxi driver might be able to. So, after a quick trip to the Magnolia shopping centre and the Tesco in there, and a round trip from the hotel to drop off the stuff, I returned to the clinic for the operation.

I have to say, I felt pretty low and in the dumps at this stage. My left breast area looked dead (it most certainly was not). Thoughts going through my mind: alone in a foreign country, after a cosmetic surgery gone wrong. Could it be fixed? Would there be complications due to the hematoma? Would I be left with damage? Was my time on dear Earth about to end? I pondered whether to contact my family (nobody knew I was having the op) but decided against it as they could not do anything and I'd only worry them. I have to say, never at any point did I feel any distrust in the clinic.

*2nd Surgery - Hematoma Evacuation*

I showered again and was taken to the operating room. After waking up, I felt my left area and the difference was obvious, after the evacuation it was now almost as flat as the right, much better than pre-op, although there was still severe bruising and discolouration of the skin.

It was a difficult evening and night to pass simply due to boredom. Unfortunately I was not expecting to stay overnight so had not brought a charger or laptop with me to pass the time. Also I did not bring any hygiene products, but tried my best with plain water. By about 6pm I was annoyed that the Dr had not checked up on me especially considering what happened last time, I thought she had gone home. But she did come in to see me at 7pm and again at 10pm (so by this point she had probably been there since 8am!). There was a British guy sharing my room during my first op, and a Polish one during the revision. There were regular check ups by the nurse throughout the night with occasional drip adjustments (Vitamin C, electrolytes, pain med, antibiotics). I told her in the evening that I was starving and she was kind enough to make me a sandwich and bring some tea. Otherwise I don't think they provide food.

The following morning at 8am, Dr Marta came in and examined me. She said that there would be no consequences of the hematoma and that my result would not be impacted. Touchy-feely wise, the nipple area is actually flatter than my right, but the overall pec has slightly more swelling, and a ton more bruising. She said she would check me again tomorrow morning before my flight home and to come to the clinic at 9am (Sat 16th). Gosh I hated those 9am starts, especially as there was generally a lot of waiting around at the clinic waiting to be served.

I was feeling a lot better by this stage, as my chest shape was nice and I could actually see the results of the surgery.

Dr Marta said that there was another vest I could purchase and it was better. I was glad to take it, as it is considerably better than the one they give you because it has shoulder straps and does not slip down. I would recommend everybody to purchase this. I have actually also ordered a 3rd from the net for £57 after reading some reviews, so I can keep clean (Adjustable Compressions Vest | Eurosurgical).

On the morning of my flight, I was picked up again from the hotel and after being checked by Dr Marta, I was discharged.

*
**Overall review of the clinic & staff*

I've previously had surgery with a world renowned surgeon from Harley Street and stayed at a private hospital for my recovery. I would say that my experience at the Noa clinic was better. Dr Adam was professional and pleasant. Despite my hematoma complication, I also trusted Dr Marta and feel that she is competent. She is also friendly and despite being clearly busy, she is very happy to explain things to you properly. Her English is good. A few staff do not speak good English. I would definitely recommend Dr Marta strongly. After the hematoma complication she kept an eye on the aesthetics of the whole thing (the sole reason I was there in the first place).

Despite the hematoma I would rate my overall experience and care as excellent. Now I'm hoping for a good aesthetic result.

Everything is aided by the taxi drivers there, they make moving around very very simple, and during my stay they always arrived on time and never forgot my bookings even though different drivers arrived.

There were *a lot* of Brits using the clinic, loads, probably 90% of all patients I saw, and some days were very busy.

*Costs*

(Converted £180 to 950 Zloty at a local Post Office, will use this rate for my conversions. This actually turned out to be the perfect amount for my 5 days there)

- Surgery £1400

- Blood test £20

- Hotel double room total for 4 nights 727 Zloty (£135)

- Return flight Ryan Air £126

- Taxis single journey from hotel to clinic 15 Zloty (£2.84)

- Taxi journey from the hotel to the airport 45 Zloty (£8.53) (the very first arrival trip is free & arranged by clinic)

- Compression vest £60

- Food (includes 2 small Tesco trips, and 2 Pizza Huts pizzas) roughly 100Zloty (£19)

- Second vest I've bought online £57

My total spend: £1978

*Some recommendations*

- Wipes (hard to shower afterwards) to cleanse yourself

- Entertainment (books/laptop etc)

- If travelling alone make sure you sort out food beforehand

- Get the vest they sell for £60

- I would say ProfessionalBeauty (UK agent) are absolutely not necessary in this day & age but probably good if you are the type to have a lot of questions seeing as you don't pay any extra.

- Take a bit of food and toothbrush etc with you to the clinic just in case you stay overnight (they provide soap/towels there already)

- I would recommend the clinic's apartment over a hotel simply due to the convenience of it but you will have to book in advance as it is popular

- Don't exert yourself after the operation even though you will probably feel good. You don't want more scar tissue due to extra bleeding. Or risk a complication.

Poland is fairly cheap for purchases. I would guesstimate that things cost about 65% of UK prices. Thanks again to Ashmo and Matty1864 and their follow-up answers. Hope my experience helps somebody.

I'll add photos shortly


----------



## ashmo (Jul 1, 2011)

Hope your recovery goes well!


----------



## anabolik (Aug 19, 2010)

Thanks for the write up mate looks like I'll be going this route myself in the not-so-distant future. £2000 is a very decent price considering it includes flights, accommodation etc.

Hope the results are good for you fella. Awaiting pics.


----------



## AaronH (Jun 5, 2015)

Hi,

I booked in to the clinic just over a month ago. My operation date is 2nd July and as Adam is away for 3 weeks (who I originally opted for) I'm going with Marta. I've had pubertal gyno and but up with it for years, NHS was not interested.

Do you have any before / after pics? How is the recovery going?

Thanks for the info and also thanks to ashmo for his write up.


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

AaronH said:


> Hi,
> 
> I booked in to the clinic just over a month ago. My operation date is 2nd July and as Adam is away for 3 weeks (who I originally opted for) I'm going with Marta. I've had pubertal gyno and but up with it for years, NHS was not interested.
> 
> ...


There's before and after in the opening post


----------



## AaronH (Jun 5, 2015)

Ah right, must not be showing on my tablet. Cheers


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

AaronH said:


> Ah right, must not be showing on my tablet. Cheers


My bad, it's ashmo's thread with pics


----------



## Goranchero (Mar 26, 2015)

You can get gyno surgery in Croatia for cca 750GBP, with flight, hotel, food, local transit, it should not cost more than 1200GBP.


----------



## ashmo (Jul 1, 2011)

Goranchero said:


> You can get gyno surgery in Croatia for cca 750GBP, with flight, hotel, food, local transit, it should not cost more than 1200GBP.


Nothing like a bit of Tesco Value!


----------



## Archaic (Mar 8, 2010)

Wow, that was a very detailed diary, OP! Good post.

Hope all is going well for you and wish a speedy recovery.


----------



## mcalex (Nov 28, 2011)

Goranchero said:


> You can get gyno surgery in Croatia for cca 750GBP, with flight, hotel, food, local transit, it should not cost more than 1200GBP.


Can you tell me where, please ? I'm from Slovenia and thinking about it.


----------



## Goranchero (Mar 26, 2015)

mcalex said:


> Can you tell me where, please ? I'm from Slovenia and thinking about it.


Poliklinika Maletic in Daruvar

Link in slovenian

Link in english


----------

